# Same tank different Algae



## thisandthat (Jan 6, 2013)

I also seem to have algae problems, it will come , I'll get rid of it, then it comes back.

This last time I though I have been pretty good about trying to keep on top of it. I figure I must be doing something wrong for the last couple years so perhaps you can point it out.

55 gallon tank

Light:
110 watts of light (right now 6400k t8ho) on for 10-12 hours a day.

Filtration:
Sponge filter with power head (says it's ok for a 125gallon)
HOB filter that's 300gph ???(Rough), It's got a course foam filter then the rest is filled with a carbon and that white ammonia removal stuff. (It's the normal white and black grit you can buy)
About 10-20 gallons of water replaced a week.

Fertilize:
I sometimes fertilize, using the PPS method
Something along these lines
http://gwapa.org/wordpress/articles/fertilizing-the-planted-aquarium/#pps
No CO2

Plants:
A lot

Fish:
Two angle fish, two gold gouramis, two black mollies, 3-4 cherry barbs, 3 otocinclus, 1 siamese algae eater, then a handful of neons.

I am leaning towards filtration myself, what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 25, 2012)

What type of algae do you have? This makes a big difference on how to control it.

Without knowing the type of algae I would say put your lights on a timer for 8 hours per day. Try and stay consistent with fertilizing regardless of which method you choose. Oddly enough, lack of nutrients can cause many algae outbreaks.


----------



## thisandthat (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I have brown algae along the bottom of my tank glass, and bits of Cladophora algae(looks a bit like java moss?).
All over the glass is very small spots of algae with "hair". I scrub it off so I'm not sure how big it would get.

The time before this I had problems was hair algae all over my plants.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 25, 2012)

If the tank is relatively new the brown algae should disappear on it's own. The clado could be caused by the bright light and ailing plants. Decreasing your photo period and sticking with fertilizing routine should help. Understanding basic nutrient management helps a great deal. If you supply non limiting nutrients properly you can eliminate nutrients as a cause to many things. I recentlywrote a post, The EI Concept explained, at TPT. You may find it helpful. Directing efforts at growing healthy plants seems to help algae problems. Nutrient management is a large part of aquaculture that really isn't difficult to understand..


----------



## thisandthat (Jan 6, 2013)

I use dry fertilizer, what is a good reference for dosing individual chemicals for different situations?...Like Algae


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

The very best reference is personal experience with your tank. Right now I think the lack of carbon is your biggest obstacle. Even a DIY CO2 yeast reactor would be better than nothing.


----------



## thisandthat (Jan 6, 2013)

Sounds good,

CO2 is comming down he line, just bought a tank.

If my phosphates are high, how come I'm still getting green spot algae?


----------

